# When elephants retire



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

This is good.

When Elephants Retire


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Wonderful


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovely...and I always thought they were made into umbrella stands :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Brought a tear to my eye.


----------

